# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Все формы проповеди хороши

## Рамачандра дас

Бхакти врикша или система кураторов вот в чём вопрос и т д?

Что в этих системах общего и чем они отличаются друг от друга, какие у них преимущества и недостатки и т д?

Почему можно слышать, что некоторые считают якобы бхакти-врикша или система кураторов единственно лучшие формы проповеди и т д?

Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что надо постоянно искать новые формы проповеди.

Поэтому я думаю, что все формы проповеди хороши, если они привлекают разные типы людей!

----------


## Джива

автор: "Младший брат"

в песне говорят: "это как палец указывающий на луну - не смотри на палец, иначе ты утратиш всю райскую сладость"

песня называется "палец", картинка - обложка диска

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> автор: "Младший брат"
> 
> в песне говорят: "это как палец указывающий на луну - не смотри на палец, иначе ты утратиш всю райскую сладость"
> 
> песня называется "палец", картинка - обложка диска


как бы вы это объяснили?

----------


## Джива

младший брат это Кришна(старший - Баларама)
Кришну также называют "Полная луна" - Пурначандра

творчество автора подобно пальцу указывающему на луну - в качестве обьекта внимания лишено смысла, о чем он и говорит крылатой китайской фразой в песне, которую так и назвал "палец"

мне тутже вспомнилась поговорка даосов "много троп ведет на вершину горы, но на вершине мы все наблюдаем одну и туже полную луну"

картинка с альбома чем-то напоминает Кришну

----------


## Джива

Да, кстати забыл упомянуть, 
этот-же автор (Саймон Пасфорд) написал трек "Om Namo Bhagavate Vasudevaya" специально для диска Krishna Trance
больше я нигде этого трека не встречал, и даже упоминаний о нем не видел

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

> Почему можно слышать, что некоторые считают якобы бхакти-врикша или система кураторов единственно лучшие формы проповеди и т д?


Для некоторых бхакти-врикши/кураторы и являются наилучшими, их все устраивает, поэтому они так и считают.

Любой вид проповеди хорош, чем больше, тем лучше, чтобы каждый преданный смог найти себе применение. Сейчас в обществе как получается? Если преданный не может себе найти подходящего куратора или сам не согласен им стать и на бхакти-врикшах его уже ничего не привлекает, то он выпадает из общества из-за своей ненадобности и начинает практиковать у себя дома (в лучшем случае), и дабы не беспокоить умы лидеров и других преданных не проповедует и никуда не ходит (таких очень много, тех кому за 50).

----------


## vedamurti das

> Бхакти врикша или система кураторов вот в чём вопрос и т д? Что в этих системах общего и чем они отличаются друг от друга, какие у них преимущества и недостатки и т д? Почему можно слышать, что некоторые считают якобы бхакти-врикша или система кураторов единственно лучшие формы проповеди и т д? Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что надо постоянно искать новые формы проповеди. Поэтому я думаю, что все формы проповеди хороши, если они привлекают разные типы людей!


Проповедь нельзя ограничить какой-либо одной формой. Поэтому и говорится, что надо постоянно придумывать новые способы. Ну а если что-то себя хорошо зарекомендовало, то почему бы и не продолжать это далее.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Для некоторых бхакти-врикши/кураторы и являются наилучшими, их все устраивает, поэтому они так и считают.
> 
> Любой вид проповеди хорош, чем больше, тем лучше, чтобы каждый преданный смог найти себе применение. Сейчас в обществе как получается? Если преданный не может себе найти подходящего куратора или сам не согласен им стать и на бхакти-врикшах его уже ничего не привлекает, то он выпадает из общества из-за своей ненадобности и начинает практиковать у себя дома (в лучшем случае), и дабы не беспокоить умы лидеров и других преданных не проповедует и никуда не ходит (таких очень много, тех кому за 50).



Я сам стал проповедовать в городской сети в светском чате в общей и шутливой форме!
Десятки людей стали преданными некоторые уже получили посвящение!
По-моему всем нравится!  :smilies:

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

> Я сам стал проповедовать в городской сети в светском чате в общей и шутливой форме!
> Десятки людей стали преданными некоторые уже получили посвящение!
> По-моему всем нравится!


Здорово!!!  :good:  Замечательный способ, надо бы взять на вооружение!

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Здорово!!!  Замечательный способ, надо бы взять на вооружение!


Могу поделиться некоторыми мантрами!

Проснитесь спящие души мы в матрице!  :cool: 
Мы живём в мире иллюзий истинное знание показывает нам путь из матрицы в реальный мир! :cool: 
Пришло время узнать о смысле жизни! Все ответы на несколько терабайт расшарены у пользователя Narayana!
Я желаю всем счастья!
Поделитесь улыбкою своей и она еще не раз к вам вернется!
Человеческая жизнь дана для того чтобы научиться общаться с источником Абсолютного счастья!
Мы воины Cвета!
Мы звёздный десант!
Мы пришли за теми кто хочет вечной свободы!
Наша миссия спасать желающих вернуться в антимир!
В антимире каждый шаг это танец каждое слово это песня! Там нет рождения старости 
болезней и смерти!
Приглашаю всех в Д.К. каждое воскресенье на бесплатный вегетарианский пир! Ваc ждут подарки! Справки по т.479422
Приглашаю всех каждую пятницу в 17ч на концерт этно музыки! Приходите со своими инструментами! Справки по т.479422 
 :kirtan: 

В течении года я по просьбе преданных для некоторых из этих людей проводил программы в доме культуры Абсолютного Счастья! 
Так что шучу я в dc локальной городской сети уже шестой год! Ура! :namaste: 
Кшетра для проповеди огромная и формы можно выбрать самые разные!

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

ХАРИБОЛ ХАРИБОЛ НИТАЙ ГАУРА ХАРИБОЛ !!!          :kirtan: 

Наше движение "Харе Кришна" никогда не умрет!

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Один ученик даже при Шриле Прабхупаде хотел проповедовать самостоятельно.
Он ему сказал хорошо, дерево парампары должно быть ветвистым но только ничего не изменяй!
А также если движение будет разрушено так как книги уже по всему миру кто-то опять начнёт всё сначала!
Слава Богу движение Шрилы Прабхупады продолжает существовать! :kirtan:

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

> Слава Богу движение Шрилы Прабхупады продолжает существовать!


Пока проповедь жива (в виде книг тоже), существовать будет. Ну а если большинство станет проповедовать, то движение будет процветать. 
Сейчас у многих существует настроение, типа "зачем новых людей приводить? лучше над качеством работать, а не над количеством".

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Пока проповедь жива (в виде книг тоже), существовать будет. Ну а если большинство станет проповедовать, то движение будет процветать. 
> Сейчас у многих существует настроение, типа "зачем новых людей приводить? лучше над качеством работать, а не над количеством".


По-моему наоборот!
Главное чтобы у нас было желание!

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

С личным желанием проповедовать всегда у всех проблемка, т.к. это не приносит никакой видимой выгоды, но связано с затратой времени и другими "неудобствами", поэтому проповедников и распространителей книг мало. 



> По-моему наоборот!


 А что именно наоборот?

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> С личным желанием проповедовать всегда у всех проблемка, т.к. это не приносит никакой видимой выгоды, но связано с затратой времени и другими "неудобствами", поэтому проповедников и распространителей книг мало. 
>  А что именно наоборот?


У нас вроде никто не против!
Не важно у кого какая проблема, главное нам самим что-то делать тогда мы испытаем настоящее счастье!
Разные формы проповеди от простой беседы с знакомыми ведут в конечном итоге к приобретению книг.

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

Испытывать счастье - дело не первой важности. По поводу "лучше нам самим" заниматься: это хорошо, конечно, но еще лучше, если других тоже подбивать из чувства неравнодушия к преданным.

Одна матаджи в Мумбае распространяет книги грузовиками, при этом особо много не говорит. Она ходит по крупным книжным магазинам и они выкупают книги оптом. Иногда так случается, что распространение книг первично, а проповедь вторична. Сознание Кришны в СССР начало бурное развитие именно с книг, лежавших в одной библиотеке. Поэтому распространение книг тоже одна из форм проповеди.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Испытывать счастье - дело не первой важности. По поводу "лучше нам самим" заниматься: это хорошо, конечно, но еще лучше, если других тоже подбивать из чувства неравнодушия к преданным.
> 
> Одна матаджи в Мумбае распространяет книги грузовиками, при этом особо много не говорит. Она ходит по крупным книжным магазинам и они выкупают книги оптом. Иногда так случается, что распространение книг первично, а проповедь вторична. Сознание Кришны в СССР начало бурное развитие именно с книг, лежавших в одной библиотеке. Поэтому распространение книг тоже одна из форм 
> проповеди.


Главное чтобы всё продолжалось!  :kirtan:

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

Сегодня всю ночь просидела в форумах. Там оказывается куда легче о Кришне говорить, чем на улице. Еще раз спасибо за совет. Будем продолжать в том же духе!

----------


## Aniruddha das

Очень легкий способ участия в проповеди - выходить вместе с другими преданными на Харинамы на улицы своих городов. Это суть Движения Санкиртаны Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Сатсварупа Махарадж не советует это делать тем кому это тяжело они могут по-другому принимать участие в этой миссии.


Я сам люблю принимать участие в харинамах.
Некоторые люди которых я в сети знакомил с Вайшнавской культурой, сами выходили и со своими семьями на харинамы!
Поэтому каждый может делать то что может!

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

> ХАРИБОЛ ХАРИБОЛ НИТАЙ ГАУРА ХАРИБОЛ !!!         
> Наше движение "Харе Кришна" никогда не умрет!


пусть никто даже не надеется   :kirtan:

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Я читал письмо Бхати Тиртхи Махараджа и высказывания Шрилы Прабхупады что даже в нашем обществе некоторые критикуют прогрессивных проповедников!

Письмо от Гурумахараджа, переслала Враджалила 20 января 2005 года.

Позвольте мне перечислить несколько неправильных концепций, связанных со
мной, которые представляют образ мыслей неофитов, поскольку неофитов очень
много в любой организации.

1.Некоторые говорят, что поскольку я подчеркиваю что не нужно оскорблять
Шрилу Нараяну Махараджа и я принимаю, что он возвышенная душа, то я
подталкиваю кого-то принимать у него формальное прибежище. Это их проблема,
а не моя.

2.Некоторые говорят, что поскольку я устраиваю свадьбы и поддерживаю браки,
то я выхожу за рамки этикета санньяси. Это их проблема, а не моя.

3.Некоторые говорят, что мои книги слишком эклектичны, и это их проблема, а
не моя.

4.Некоторые говорят, что когда я подчеркиваю необходимость лучше заботиться
о женщинах и уделять больше внимания предоставляя им служение, то я
поддерживаю феминизм. Это их проблема, а не моя.

5.Я взывал к вайшнавам всего мира обратить внимание на вопрос о
гомосексуализме, чтобы мы лучше знали о проблемах, с которыми сталкивается
эта категория людей, чтобы мы лучше поняли, как служить им, как им помочь и
как предложить им Сознание Кришны. Некоторые могут считать что я при этом
принимаю сторону гомосексуализма, незаконных отношений и т.п. Это их
проблема, а не моя.

6.Некоторые думают, что моя поддержка детям больше подобает домохозяину. Это
их проблема, а не моя.

7.Кто-то полагает, что мое постоянное подчеркивание важности развития
любовных отношений между вайшнавами и в буквальном смысле стать более
сострадательными является проявлением сентиментальности. Это их проблема, а
не моя.

8.Некоторые даже могут говорить, что мои молитвы в настроении Васудевы
Датты, где я прошу возложить на меня бремя других, чтобы они могли
освободиться и ускорить их духовную жизнь, являются молитвами и позицией,
которые превышают мой духовный уровень. И снова я говорю, что это их
проблема, а не моя.

Я надеюсь, этот небольшой список послужит ключом к прояснению моего
отношения к некоторым вопросам. Я являюсь в некотором роде провидцем,
эклектиком и социальным реформатором. Я не выступаю против сиддханты, но я
стараюсь понять как сохранить ее живой, в соответствии со временем, местом и
обстоятельствами. И похоже, что это путь, на который дал мне полномочия





Для этого мира это нормально но это не должно нас останавливать! 
Вокруг все умирают надо спешить донести благую весть от Шрилы Прабхупады!

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

> Очень легкий способ участия в проповеди - выходить вместе с другими преданными на Харинамы на улицы своих городов. Это суть Движения Санкиртаны Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху.


Ну да, очень легко, если у тебя нет своего города или подходящего здоровья.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Если вы говорите о Боге, всё должно быть наилучшим образом организованно, наилучшим образом преподнесено.

Когда люди красивы, молоды, интеллектуально возвышены и отречены от всего этого одновременно, то есть всё это отдают служению Кришне - это высочайшая культура, она очень привлекательна.

Кришна должен сказать каждому, как распространять Сознание Кришны. Потому что у каждого будет своя форма привлекательности. Это не стереотип. Стереотипов не будет. Потому что каждый по-своему будет привлекательным. Это индивидуальность, это творчество. В этом вся суть.

Все мы разные, разные тела, разные характеры, разные природы. Так как привлекательно книги распространять? Это каждый делает по-разному. Твоя природа будет проповедовать. Ты должен это делать.

Вот с этого начинается самосознание, если мы просто думаем, как распространять Сознание Кришны привлекательно.

Мы думаем, как лучше служить Кришне, а потом получаем ответ как это сделать. Ум должен думать. Это правильно. Ум нужно направить на преданное служение, а все остальное к человеку приходит спонтанно, автоматически, Кришна всё устраивает.

Наша задача – распространить Кришну при помощи привлекательности, Его же энергии. Показать насколько привлекателен Бог, объяснить людям.

Главное наставление Прабхупады чтобы проповедовать – «думайте о том, как это сделать привлекательно». Кто-то может с помощью музыки это делать, кто-то с помощью танцев, кто-то при помощи философии, как угодно, столько талантов разных в людях есть. Всё это составляет нашу культуру. Возвышенное мышление должно сопровождаться привлекательными действиями и атмосферой.

(Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху)

----------


## vedamurti das

+100!

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Обязательна ли система кураторов или бхакти-врикша в каждой общине тем более маленькой?
Почему люди которые не в этой системе не могут получить инициацию?
Какими документами в ИСККОН закреплено это положение? :smilies: 
Есть ли в этом вопросе у преданных общины свобода выбора?

----------


## Джива

помоему эти системы - часный случай унификации




> Унификация – это распространённый и эффективный метод устранения излишнего многообразия посредством сокращения перечня допустимых элементов и решений, приведения их к однотипности. Унификация является разновидностью систематизации, которая преследует цель распределения предметов в определённом порядке и последовательности, образующей чёткую систему, удобную для пользования.


разновидность систематизации...
один преданный сказал как-то: "Прабхупада создал систему для выхода из системы"
и видимо теперь эту систему стараются систематизировать :-)

----------


## vedamurti das

> Обязательна ли система кураторов или бхакти-врикша в каждой общине тем более маленькой? Почему люди которые не в этой системе не могут получить инициацию? Какими документами в ИСККОН закреплено это положение? Есть ли в этом вопросе у преданных общины свобода выбора?


А кому Вы вопрос задаете? Если Джи-Би-Си, то это не здесь )

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> помоему эти системы - часный случай унификации
> 
> 
> 
> разновидность систематизации...
> один преданный сказал как-то: "Прабхупада создал систему для выхода из системы"
> и видимо теперь эту систему стараются систематизировать :-)


Извините, можно больше информации о цитате Шрилы Прабхупады!
Зачем нужна система систематизации? :good:  :doom: 
В Москве по-моему до некоторой степени унифицировали две системы бхакти-врикш и наставников под эгидой совета севаков.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> А кому Вы вопрос задаете? Если Джи-Би-Си, то это не здесь )


Может кто-то знает!
Преданные нашей общины обеспокоены системой систематизации! :swoon: 
Что касается меня то я вне систем систематизации!
Моя система это то что дал Шрила Прабхупада! :smilies:

----------


## vedamurti das

> Может кто-то знает! Преданные нашей общины обеспокоены системой систематизации! Что касается меня то я вне систем систематизации! Моя система это то что дал Шрила Прабхупада!


У каждого знание своё. 
Моё понимание такое, что ВСЕ системы хороши, пока они являются ДОБРОВОЛЬНЫМИ. К сожалению, в ИСККОН пока не так, а может и никогда так не будет...

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

> Может кто-то знает!
> Преданные нашей общины обеспокоены системой систематизации!
> Что касается меня то я вне систем систематизации!
> Моя система это то что дал Шрила Прабхупада!


Не только вашей общины, в Москве то же самое, некоторые преданные больше 5 лет не могут получить инициацию именно по этой причине. 

Но, искренний ученик всегда найдет догогу к истинному духовному учителю по милости Кришны. Иногда хватает просто лично подойти к гуру и попросить инициации без всяких многочисленных посредников.

----------


## vedamurti das

> Иногда хватает просто лично подойти к гуру и попросить инициации без всяких многочисленных посредников.


 +100  :smilies:

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Как то даже странно всё это слышать... Если человек 5 лет искренне занимается преданным служением, неужели не найдется старший преданный, который его представит как кандидата на инициацию?

----------


## vedamurti das

> Как то даже странно всё это слышать... Если человек 5 лет искренне занимается преданным служением, неужели не найдется старший преданный, который его представит как кандидата на инициацию?


А если просто 5 лет повторяет 16 кругов и соблюдает 4 принципа, этого разве не достаточно?

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

А кто докажет, что он это делает 5 лет, если у него нет отношений с преданными?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> А если просто 5 лет повторяет 16 кругов и соблюдает 4 принципа, этого разве не достаточно?


Конечно, не достаточно. Должно быть активное, в меру сил, участие в миссии ИСККОН.

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

> Как то даже странно всё это слышать... Если человек 5 лет искренне занимается преданным служением, неужели не найдется старший преданный, который его представит как кандидата на инициацию?


Не так давно у нас в гостях была матаджи, которая 5 лет повторяет пранаму своему гуру, соблюдает все принципы, но не может получить инициации, т.к. служит не в храме и под руководством преданных, которые принципиально не хотят быть наставниками. Вот так вот! И это не единичный случай. А другие преданные из "наставников" не могут дать ей рекомендации, т.к. они не занимают ее служением, хотя и знают ее.

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

> Конечно, не достаточно. Должно быть активное, в меру сил, участие в миссии ИСККОН.


Некоторые просто выходят и распространяют книги. Получается, что это не участие в миссии ИСККОН, так как у них нет наставника и намахата их не привлекает.

----------


## vedamurti das

Т.е. преданный, 40 лет повторяющий 16 кругов маха-мантры и соблюдающий 4 регулирующих принципа не получит рекомендации!!!   :swoon: 
Но здесь был хороший совет:



> Иногда хватает просто лично подойти к гуру и попросить инициации без всяких многочисленных посредников.


Если гуру, даст инициацию, то какие проблемы  :yahoo:

----------


## Рамачандра дас

К сожалению это старая тема когда инициацию порой используют как метод шантажа.
Поэтому некоторые получив её становятся пассивными и для этого есть разные причины.
Я и другие преданные в своё время были в чёрных списках некоторых ,,старших преданных''  для получения инициации.
Некоторые преданные уезжали в Россию чтобы получить посвящение!

Слава Богу что для меня дикша никогда не была самоцелью, забавно было наблюдать со стороны. Как одни считали себя вершителями судеб и давали добро когда их ложное эго было удовлетворено властью и те для кого дикша стала самоцелью ради которой они шли на компромисс с своей совестью. В конечном итоге и те и другие принимали поcвящение у некоторых лиц которые сами были похоже мотивированы и не зрелые.
Всё в этом мире повторяется и к сожалению для этого могут быть использованы разные системы, было бы желание!

Но у каждого есть свобода выбора!
Никто и ничто не может помешать настоящей инициации в сердце!  :heart:  :smilies: 
Я пришёл к выводу что когда придёт время Кришна всё устроит прекрасным образом!

Так и получилось! 
Главное самому быть по-настоящему готовым к этому! :namaste: 

Слава Русскому и Украинскому ИСККОН! :pyatak:

----------


## Джива

инициация это еще не самое страшное
вот вы попробуйте Кришну получить...
такие нюансы выясняются...  :sed: 

Прабхупада всегда говорил что это наука
ну и вот смотрите... 
буквально, спросим у гугла: "получить инициацию" - получаем  128 000  результатов за 120 миллисекунд  :pandit: 

и спросим для сравнения: "получить Кришну" - получаем всего 572 результата (в 224 раза меньше) за вдвое большее время - 240 миллисекунд

таким образом даже в интернете тот кто хочет "получить Кришну" прождав вдвое дольше чем желающий "получить инициацию" получает сравнительный результат всего в 0.44%...  :swoon: 
однако если принять что у Кришны 16108 жен, то 0.44% достаточно для семидесяти двух!

----------


## vedamurti das

> вот вы попробуйте Кришну получить...


А зачем Его получать? Служить ведь можно и на расстоянии... Или для других каких-то целей?

----------


## Джива

"дживера сварупа хайа кришнера нитйа-даса" - вечно служить Кришне это сварупа любой дживы,

однако каждая джива - еще и индивидуальность, и индивидуальность эта проявляется в индивидуальных духовных желаниях, определяющих особенности этого служения, иногда неосуществимого на расстоянии...

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Не так давно у нас в гостях была матаджи, которая 5 лет повторяет пранаму своему гуру, соблюдает все принципы, но не может получить инициации, т.к. служит не в храме и под руководством преданных, которые принципиально не хотят быть наставниками. Вот так вот! И это не единичный случай. А другие преданные из "наставников" не могут дать ей рекомендации, т.к. они не занимают ее служением, хотя и знают ее.


В описанном случае неформальный наставник может представить преданного одному из "формальных" наставников. Тем более что они знают ее. Какая разница кто кого занимает служением.
Но я конечно не знаю вашей местной ситуации. С ваших слов там полный формализм и имперсонализм  :smilies:  Но наверняка это не так  :smilies:

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

*Варнашрама*, полностью согласен! У меня сходная ситуация была, я тоже не обращал на это внимания, и в итоге Кришна всё устроил  :smilies:

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

> Но я конечно не знаю вашей местной ситуации. С ваших слов там полный формализм и имперсонализм  Но наверняка это не так


Это частный случай, но не единственный. Не могу утверждать, что у всех так, ятра большая.

----------


## vedamurti das

> "дживера сварупа хайа кришнера нитйа-даса" - вечно служить Кришне это сварупа любой дживы, однако каждая джива - еще и индивидуальность, и индивидуальность эта проявляется в индивидуальных духовных желаниях, определяющих особенности этого служения, иногда неосуществимого на расстоянии...


"Индивидуальные желания служить Кришне" - это Вы про сварупу или свабхаву. Если про сварупу, то это только начиная с асакти становится реальным. Раньше времени ОЧЕНЬ вредно думать об этом. А если про свабхаву, то приближаться к Кришне на таком уровне не рекомендуется.

----------


## vedamurti das

> В описанном случае неформальный наставник может представить преданного одному из "формальных" наставников. Тем более что они знают ее. Какая разница кто кого занимает служением. Но я конечно не знаю вашей местной ситуации. С ваших слов там полный формализм и имперсонализм  Но наверняка это не так


Так зачем сначала создавать трудности, чтобы потом их героически решать?

----------


## vedamurti das

> *Варнашрама*, полностью согласен! У меня сходная ситуация была, я тоже не обращал на это внимания, и в итоге Кришна всё устроил


Я рад за Вас и Гокуланатха прабху, что Вы оба так преданы Кришне, что готовы на любые лишения, но всё-таки я НИКОМУ не желаю проходить эти формальные трудности. И я хочу,чтобы ИСККОН был свободен от этого формализма и бюрократии. И это всё в наших руках.

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

> чтобы ИСККОН был свободен от этого формализма и бюрократии.


К сожалению, очень трудно создать совершенную организацию из несовершенных людей и где нам найти такого царя как Рамачандра? Слава Богу, что духовный прогрес не зависит ни от какой-либо организации, а то смысл духовного пути утратил бы сам себя.

----------


## vedamurti das

> К сожалению, очень трудно создать совершенную организацию из несовершенных людей и где нам найти такого царя как Рамачандра?


Совсем не обязательно, чтобы ВСЕ были совершенными. Достаточно, чтобы в руководстве организации были совершенные личности. Или иначе - не создавать организационных форм, если нет совершенных преданных. Или иначе - создавать организационные формы такими, чтобы несовершенства ответственных личностей не могли в них проявиться.

Про царя... Царь нужен там, где есть или должно быть насилие. В обществе брахманов всегда была демократия. И то - только когда собирались что-то вместе сделать. Если в какой-то духовной организации на первом месте стоит принцип Царя (насилие, или принцип "должен"), то ни о каком брахманическо-вайшнавском развитии (принцип "я хочу") речи быть не может. Что и подтверждает история человечества. 

Безусловно, если есть организация - значит есть и её границы, которые надо охранять. Но охрана - это всего лишь охрана. А смысл и принципы жизни религиозной организации должны лежать в несколько иной плоскости. Даже в немного романтической плоскости, я бы сказал...




> Слава Богу, что духовный прогрес не зависит ни от какой-либо организации, а то смысл духовного пути утратил бы сам себя.


Ну, до этого понимания ещё нужно дорасти, чтобы это было проявлено на практике (у меня еще не получается так). А так многие/некоторые/немногие/неискренние/лицемерные/материалисты/демоны не выдерживают и уходят налево (не буду говорить куда))). В результате, многочисленные усилия проповедников в какой-то мере "транжирятся" неумелыми действиями некоторых "ответственных лиц".

----------


## Джива

> "Индивидуальные желания служить Кришне"
> Если про сварупу, то раньше времени ОЧЕНЬ вредно думать об этом. А если про свабхаву, то не рекомендуется.


я про Кришну  :smilies:

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Шрила Прабхупада писал что каждая ятра должна быть как маленькая модель государства. :smilies:

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

> Про царя... Царь нужен там, где есть или должно быть насилие. В обществе брахманов всегда была демократия. И то - только когда собирались что-то вместе сделать. Если в какой-то духовной организации на первом месте стоит принцип Царя (насилие, или принцип "должен"), то ни о каком брахманическо-вайшнавском развитии (принцип "я хочу") речи быть не может. Что и подтверждает история человечества. 
> 
> Безусловно, если есть организация - значит есть и её границы, которые надо охранять. Но охрана - это всего лишь охрана. А смысл и принципы жизни религиозной организации должны лежать в несколько иной плоскости. Даже в немного романтической плоскости, я бы сказал...


Как в духовном мире царит автократия, так и в материальном мире, хотим мы этого или нет. В ведические времена у каждого государства во главе был царь, а брахманы были советчиками, не занимающимися политикой и управлением, к которым царь прислушивался - это идеальная система устройства любого общества, которая и называется варнашрама, нельзя выкинуть из общества варну кшатриев. Царь не только защищаеет границы государства, но и собирает налоги, перераспределяет их, заботится о членах общества, как с материальной, так и с духовной точки зрения, а насилие применяет только к тем, кто разлагает общество - преступникам. Основной же обязанностью брахманов считается обучение и проведение жертвоприношений, но никак не управление обществом.

*Бх.Г. 18.47
Лучше исполнять свои обязанности, пусть несовершенным образом, чем безукоризненно исполнять чужие. Выполняя предписанные обязанности, отвечающие его природе, человек никогда не навлекает на себя греха.*_ 

КОММЕНТAРИЙ: Обязанности, предписанные представителям различных сословий, перечислены в «Бхагавад-гите». Как было сказано в предыдущих стихах, обязанности брахманов, кшатриев, ваишьев и шудр соответствуют гунам материальной природы, под влиянием которых они находятся. Человек никогда не должен пытаться подражать другим, исполняя их обязанности. Кшатрию, ПРАВИТЕЛЮ, приходится совершать неприглядные поступки: применять насилие и убивать врагов или лгать, руководствуясь политическими соображениями. Никакая политика не обходится без насилия и дипломатической лжи, но для кшатрия это еще не повод отказываться от выполнения своего долга и пытаться жить по законам брахманов._

Сейчас лидеры общества, взвалили на себя слишком много обязанностей, выполняя и обязанности брахманов и обязанности кшатриев, поэтому далеко не все так гладко в обществе, ведь два арбуза одной ладошкой не удержишь. Когда Парушурама стал выполнять обязанности кшатрия, он оставил брахманическую деятельность, а не делал оба дела вместе. Также брахманы, убившие царя Вену, поспешили возвести на трон его сына, а не стали управлять обществом сами до конца времен.

_Шр.Бх. 4.14
Великий мудрец Майтрея продолжал: О доблестный Видура, великие мудрецы во главе с Бхригу всегда заботились о благополучии простых людей. Увидев, что после ухода царя Анги народ в государстве остался без защиты, они поняли, что, лишившись правителя, люди будут предоставлены сами себе и перестанут соблюдать законы и заповеди религии.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В этом стихе особенно важным является слово кшема-даршинах; так называют тех, кто неустанно заботится о благе людей. Великие мудрецы во главе с Бхригу постоянно думали о том, как помочь всем людям во вселенной достичь духовного совершенства. Давая советы правителям разных планет, они призывали их никогда не упускать из виду эту цель. В былые времена правители и цари всегда советовались с великими мудрецами и управляли своими государствами, руководствуясь полученными от них наставлениями. С уходом царя Анги на земле не осталось никого, кто исполнял бы волю мудрецов. Предоставленные сами себе, люди стали все больше и больше походить на животных. Как сказано в «Бхагавад-гите» (4.13), человеческое общество должно быть поделено на четыре сословия в соответствии с родом деятельности людей и гунами материальной природы, под влиянием которых они находятся. В любом обществе должно существовать сословие интеллектуальных людей, сословие правителей, сословие землевладельцев и людей, производящих материальные ценности, и класс рабочих. В современных демократических государствах эта научная система общественного устройства искажена до неузнаваемости, так что шудры, простые рабочие, большинством голосов избираются на руководящие посты. Такие люди ничего не знают о высшей цели жизни и издают законы, руководствуясь собственными идеями и представлениями, поэтому в современном обществе не осталось счастливых людей.

14.40
Увидев облака пыли, мудрецы поняли, что гибель царя Вены ввергла страну в пучину хаоса. В отсутствие правителя стало некому следить за соблюдением законов в стране, что развязало руки убийцам, грабителям и ворам, падким на чужое добро. Хотя великие мудрецы были достаточно могущественны и вполне могли сами навести порядок в стране так же, как до этого они уничтожили царя Вену, все же они решили, что им не пристало вмешиваться в такие дела, и потому не попытались обуздать преступников.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: То, что великие мудрецы убили царя Вену, было крайней мерой, но они отнюдь не собирались подменять собой правительство, чтобы остановить рост преступности, начавшийся после смерти царя. Брахманы и святые мудрецы не обязаны никого убивать, хотя в чрезвычайных обстоятельствах они могут пойти на это. Силой своих мантр они вполне могли уничтожить всех воров и разбойников, но решили, что это обязанность царя- кшатрия. Поэтому они, хотя и не без колебаний, отказались от активных действий._

ИСККОН тоже большое царство. Пока не установится устройство общества так, как предписано писаниями, никогда должного мира и порядка не будет.

----------


## vedamurti das

> я про Кришну


Простите, но я не верю.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Говоря современным языком разумные люди были законодательной властью на основе шастр, административный класс исполнительной властью а также была судебная власть. В ведическом обществе было фактически коллективное управление! Также учитывалось мнение народа. :cool:

----------


## vedamurti das

> Как в духовном мире царит автократия...


Что там в духовном мире - мы не знаем. Шастры же говорят разное: на Вайкунтхах авторитаризм, на Голоке - демократия. В любом случае, ссылаться на духовный мир - это имитация. Здесь надо делать так, как надо делать здесь  :pandit: 




> ...так и в материальном мире, хотим мы этого или нет. В ведические времена у каждого государства во главе был царь, а брахманы были советчиками, не занимающимися политикой и управлением, к которым царь прислушивался - это идеальная система устройства любого общества, которая и называется варнашрама, нельзя выкинуть из общества варну кшатриев. Царь не только защищаеет границы государства, но и собирает налоги, перераспределяет их, заботится о членах общества, как с материальной, так и с духовной точки зрения, а насилие применяет только к тем, кто разлагает общество - преступникам. Основной же обязанностью брахманов считается обучение и проведение жертвоприношений, но никак не управление обществом.


Ну да...  :cool: 




> ИСККОН тоже большое царство.


Нет смысла обсуждать что такое ИСККОН, гораздо важнее понять что надо делать  :doom: 




> Пока не установится устройство общества так, как предписано писаниями, никогда должного мира и порядка не будет.


Шрила Прабхупада дал нам однозначное указание как и что делать в ИСККОН. Думаю, что здесь надо просто это делать. Метод управления - Джи-Би-Си. Принятие решений - голосование. Каждой ятрой управляет 3 человека. И т.д. Про кшатриев в ИСККОН Прабхупада не писал (как и про шудр с вайшьями) - только брахманы. Это основной принцип ДУХОВНОЙ организации. При этом кто-то може охранять, кто-то лекции давать, кто-то книги распространять, а кто-то полы мыть. Но, это всё БРАХМАНИЧЕСКАЯ деятельность!
Нельзя путать духовную организацию (дайви-варнашраму) с обычным обществом (варнашрамой).

Что-то мы куда-то в оф-топ идём ))

----------


## Джива

первый раз слышу

----------


## vedamurti das

> первый раз слышу


Ничё так, сексуально  по современному...   :kirtan:

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

> Шрила Прабхупада дал нам однозначное указание как и что делать в ИСККОН. Думаю, что здесь надо просто это делать.


Он также оставил на своих учеников организовать варнашраму в рамках ИСККОН со всеми вытекающими последствиями.



> Метод управления - Джи-Би-Си. Принятие решений - голосование. Каждой ятрой управляет 3 человека. И т.д. Про кшатриев в ИСККОН Прабхупада не писал (как и про шудр с вайшьями) - только брахманы. Это основной принцип ДУХОВНОЙ организации. При этом кто-то може охранять, кто-то лекции давать, кто-то книги распространять, а кто-то полы мыть. Но, это всё БРАХМАНИЧЕСКАЯ деятельность!


Точнее, это не БРАХМАНИЧЕСКАЯ деятельность, а духовная (брахманы это всего лишь одна из варн). Есть определенный ряд обязаностей, должны быть и квалифицированные кадры, выполняющие деятельность согласно своим качествам. Не для кого не секрет, что не все члены общества являются брахманами по качествам, поэтому некоторые чувствуют себя неудовлетворенными и не способными соблюдать некоторые правила или даже принципы. Пока мы будем всех считать брахманами - будут возникать проблемы с тем, что один преданный пал, потом другой, из-за того, что у людей нет соответствующих качеств. 



> Нельзя путать духовную организацию (дайви-варнашраму) с обычным обществом (варнашрамой).


Как бы вы не назвали организацию, все равно она не может миновать правила, установленные Господом, т.к. большинство членов ее - обусловленные/не освобожденные/не достигшие совершенства души. 
В сатья-югу все были высокодуховными людьми и знали смысл жизни, но система варн и ашрамов упразднена не была и каждый выполнял свои, а не чужие обязаности.

Враджендра Кумар дас21.06.2011, 07:33 :
"Я недавно прочитал беседу Шрилы Прабхупады со старшими учениками о варнашрама-колледже, там определенно дается настрой на деятельность брахманов в разных варнах - ради построения варнашрамы.

Хорошо, если брахманы будут действовать в других ролях, то кто будет действовать в роли брахманов? На мой взгляд любой наш более-менее успешный храм - это варнашарама в миниатюре. Например, Маяпурский проект. Брахманы проповедуют, кшатрии управляют, вайшйи финансируют, шудры помогают чем могут. И все это пронизано одной богоугодной целью - дать людям сознание Кришны. Мне видится, что в идеале храмы должны превращаться в центры брахманичсекой культуры, которые своей чистотой и позитивной направленностью привлекают людей других классов. Храм как бы становится душой и головой, а все остальное нарастает вокруг него, как тело с разными функциями - руки, живот, ноги."

«Шримад-Бхагаватам» 7.11.18-20, комментарий
"Хотя члены Движения сознания Кришны – брахманы и вайшнавы, это Движение пытается восстановить дайви-варнашраму, ибо без такого устройства общества о мире и процветании не может быть и речи."

Т.е. в идеале брахманы должны проповедовать, а кшатрии управлять. Просто, брахманическая деятельность должна стоять во главе угла. Когда все это будет так, как хотел Шрила Прабхупада, проблем в обществе значительно уменьшится.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Брахманы бывают разные а также в Ведическое время принимали в советах участие садху и мудрецы
Интелектуальный класс фактически управлял обществом через кшатрия.
Шрила Прабхупада в своей беседе Варнашрама-дхарма необходима
(Беседа в комнате Шрилы Прабхупады – 14 февраля 1977, Майапур
Говорил что нет необходимости всем получать брахманическое посвящение!
Просто надо выполнять обязанности своей варны и заниматься духовной практикой так мы станем все вайшнавами тоесть брахманами. :smilies:

----------


## vedamurti das

Как-то с середины обсуждение началось. Трудно так говорить логично и последовательно, всё какими-то кусками получается.
Может стоит это в отдельную тему переместить?

Что такое варнашрама? Это когда каждый занят своим делом. Обычно, это деятельность ради плодов, т.е. это несколько материалистичная вещь. Самое интересное, что её строить невозможно - варнашрама - сугубо ИНДИВИДУАЛЬНАЯ концепция. Т.е. когда человек понимает свое призвание, он им и занимается и становится от этого счастлив. Как модно сейчас говорить - "реализовывает" себя. В процессе своей деяельности он вступает в отношения с другими людьми из разных варн. И его абсолютно не волнует - занимаются ли они своим делом или выполняют чужие обязанности. Сейчас очень модно в ИСККОН считать варнашраму неким социально-коллективным институтом, который прям-таки нуждается в заботе и опеке. Приводятся примеры защиты коров, женщин, детей, стариков, райские условия, которые должны наступить на нашей планете с введением "института" варна-ашрамы. Прям как у коммунистов с их идей построить рай для рабочих. И за этим ускользает главное - варнашраму строит *каждый сам для себя* или *находит себя в ней*. Идея коллективных усилий возникает, как желание переложить свои проблемы на плечи других - заставить других сделать меня счастливым. И, к сожалению, в ИСККОН (или в любой другой духовной организации) таких людей ВСЕГДА будет большинство. Они будут всегда громко провозглашать, что это "надо, ибо так сказал Прабхупада", звать всех на баррикады (в село, в горы, на санкиртану), про самих себя говоря, что проповедь варнашрамы - это святое. Да, самое святое для начинающего преданного - это обеспечить себе удовлетворение своих чувств за счёт других. Единственное, что радует в этой ситуации - это то, что все эти усилия заканчиваются пшиком, сколько бы умных слов и важных речей за этим не стояло. Почему радует? Потому что это путь в никуда, уход от Истины и настоящего смысла варнашрамы, заложенного в неё Самим Господом Шри Кришной. Варнашрама существует ВЕЧНО, её не надо строить, надо просто увидеть себя в правильном свете.

Пока всё...

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Шрила Прабхупада дал нам однозначное указание как и что делать в ИСККОН. Думаю, что здесь надо просто это делать. Метод управления - Джи-Би-Си. Принятие решений - голосование. Каждой ятрой управляет 3 человека.


А где Прабхупада говорил про 3 человек? Почему именно 3-х? Менеджер, казначей и еще кто-то? Но если вы боитесь "диктатуры царя", то 3 правящих человека могут между собой договориться и будет та же диктатура.

На самом деле это вопрос сознания рядовых преданных общины. Если их надо всё время подталкивать и шпынять - то как же без царя? Если они активны и сами знают свои обязанности, то можно вообще без управления.

У нас один преданный недавно в Берлин ездил. Пришел там в храм, хотел переночевать. Спрашивает - "а кто тут у вас главный?" "Никого, мы все вместе принимаем решения и каждый знает что ему делать". "А какие мне нужны бумаги, чтобы переночевать, может кто-то из Одессы позвонить должен, подтвердить что я хороший и послушный?" "Да расслабься, ночуй, без проблем".

В Одессе сейчас особенно интересно. Раньше было единовластие, и преданные жаловались, что на них давят, эксплуатируют и обижают. Теперь у нас управляет Совет из 8 человек (а может и больше), ни на кого не давят, пытаются решать спорные вопросы обсужденим. Но нарисовалась другая проблема - пассивность преданных. Вот пытаемся их растормошить  :smilies: 
Днепропетровск уже прошел эту стадию, там Совет уже давно, и ятра активно развивается. В Запорожье тоже, я слышал, большие перемены.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> А где Прабхупада говорил про 3 человек? Почему именно 3-х? Менеджер, казначей и еще кто-то? Но если вы боитесь "диктатуры царя", то 3 правящих человека могут между собой договориться и будет та же диктатура.
> 
> На самом деле это вопрос сознания рядовых преданных общины. Если их надо всё время подталкивать и шпынять - то как же без царя? Если они активны и сами знают свои обязанности, то можно вообще без управления.
> 
> У нас один преданный недавно в Берлин ездил. Пришел там в храм, хотел переночевать. Спрашивает - "а кто тут у вас главный?" "Никого, мы все вместе принимаем решения и каждый знает что ему делать". "А какие мне нужны бумаги, чтобы переночевать, может кто-то из Одессы позвонить должен, подтвердить что я хороший и послушный?" "Да расслабься, ночуй, без проблем".
> 
> В Одессе сейчас особенно интересно. Раньше было единовластие, и преданные жаловались, что на них давят, эксплуатируют и обижают. Теперь у нас управляет Совет из 8 человек (а может и больше), ни на кого не давят, пытаются решать спорные вопросы обсужденим. Но нарисовалась другая проблема - пассивность преданных. Вот пытаемся их растормошить 
> Днепропетровск уже прошел эту стадию, там Совет уже давно, и ятра активно развивается. В Запорожье тоже, я слышал, большие перемены.


Слышал, слышал чтобы переночевать в Одессе нужно было чуть ли не визу получить!
Что касается коллективного управления то этот принцип мы предлагали GBC более десяти лет назад.

У нас тоже недавно сделали такую форму управления.
Но тут важен состав совета и какие будут правила игры иначе опять будут марионетки в руках одного человека!
Самая главная ошибка думать что надо кого-то шпынять, относится к другим как к плохим шудрам, не надо завидовать людям и подавлять их природу, боясь за свою мнимую власть.
Хотя времена другие. Старая версия авторитарной системы не работает!
Главное чтобы её не модернизировали!
Но в любом случае у нас у всех есть свобода выбора!

Опыт показывает что надо быть самим хорошими людьми не надо никого особо тормошить лучше делать ставку на активных и новых преданных!

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

> Старая версия авторитарной системы не работает!


Она не работает, потому что во главе ее нет такой святой личности, как Шрила Прабхупада. Когда он один управлял ИСККОН, все ятры процветали, сознание Кришны распространялось быстрыми темпами и не было особых проблем.

Вопрос устройства общества уже обсуждался тысячу раз и повторять все это нет резона. Пока во главе ятры, ашрама, семьи, любой организации не будет вайшнава высокого уровня, всегда будут проблемы. Автократия не работает только там, где нет правителя, обладающего соответствующими качествами, вот все и выкручиваются, как могут.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Она не работает, потому что во главе ее нет такой святой личности, как Шрила Прабхупада. Когда он один управлял ИСККОН, все ятры процветали, сознание Кришны распространялось быстрыми темпами и не было особых проблем.
> 
> Вопрос устройства общества уже обсуждался тысячу раз и повторять все это нет резона. Пока во главе ятры, ашрама, семьи, любой организации не будет вайшнава высокого уровня, всегда будут проблемы. Автократия не работает только там, где нет правителя, обладающего соответствующими качествами, вот все и выкручиваются, как могут.


Шрила Прабхупада советовал в наше время все вопросы решать сообща!
Главное, это принять на деле всё что говорил Шрила Прабхупада, а опыт придёт постепенно!
На самом деле нет проблем это можно делать самим или с теми кто хочет.

----------


## vedamurti das

Иногда преданные, пробыв в организации 10-20 лет, начинают смотреть на новичков как на свою паству, которую им Сам Кришна дал в управление. Отсюда возникают представления, что "молодых" надо куда-то подталкивать. Это всего лишь скрытое желание быть гуру. Когда человек приходит в религию, он перестает считать себя Богом или Кришной. Но потом также очень важно перестать считать себя Господом Баларамой. На это можно ответить - "меня уполномочили". Парадокс в том, что НИКТО и НИКОГДА не может уполномочить кого-то быть гуру. Гуру выбирает ученик себе самостоятельно! Более того, он должен САМ проверить его, как истинного представителя Кришны. То, что в ИСККОН есть возможность действовать иначе есть большая беда организации. Гуру выбирается добровольно! Всё остальное, как сказал Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати, есть "оплот демонизма".

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Госвами Махарадж в своей лекции на Ведамедиа 02 01 12 хорошо рассказывал о желании быть гуру, наставником и наслаждаться этим 
положением.
Для этого мира это нормально. 
Важно понимать это самим и не культивировать это настроение.

P.S. Каждый может получить статус гуру.
Согласно утверждениям GBC, если группа преданных из по-моему из 10 или 15 человек, пишет обращение что она вдохновляется каким-то вайшнавом, то комитет рассматривает эту кандидатуру и если она соответсвует определённым положениям то ему разрешают принимать учеников.
При этом GBC не берётся опеделять его духовный уровень оно просто выполняет желание группы преданных принять у этой личности прибежище.

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

> Шрила Прабхупада советовал в наше время все вопросы решать сообща!


Решать сообща сообществом брахманов, которые, по идее, не должны заниматься управлением и политикой, а только проповедью и служением божествам. Еще раз помещу цитаты:

"На мой взгляд любой наш более-менее успешный храм - это варнашарама в миниатюре. Например, Маяпурский проект. Брахманы проповедуют, кшатрии управляют"
«Шримад-Бхагаватам» 7.11.18-20, комментарий
"Хотя члены Движения сознания Кришны – брахманы и вайшнавы, это Движение пытается восстановить дайви-варнашраму, *ибо без такого устройства общества о мире и процветании не может быть и речи*."

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Решать сообща сообществом брахманов, которые, по идее, не должны заниматься управлением и политикой, а только проповедью и служением божествам.
>  Еще раз помещу цитаты:
> 
> "На мой взгляд любой наш более-менее успешный храм - это варнашарама в миниатюре. Например, Маяпурский проект. Брахманы проповедуют, кшатрии управляют"
> «Шримад-Бхагаватам» 7.11.18-20, комментарий
> "Хотя члены Движения сознания Кришны – брахманы и вайшнавы, это Движение пытается восстановить дайви-варнашраму, *ибо без такого устройства общества о мире и процветании не может быть и речи*."


Варнашрама-дхарма необходима
(Беседа в комнате Шрилы Прабхупады – 14 февраля 1977, Майапур)

Поэтому варнашрама-дхарма должна быть представлена по всему миру.

Сатсварупа: Она должна быть представлена, начиная с общества ИСККОН?

Прабхупада: Да. Да. Брахманы, кшатрии. Должно быть постоянное образование.

Хари-Шаури: Но в нашем обществе, мы воспитываемся как вайшнавы...

Прабхупада: Да.

Хари-Шаури: ...тогда как мы сможем проводить разделение в нашем обществе?

Прабхупада: Не так легко быть вайшнавом.  Варнашрама-дхарма должна быть установлена для того, чтобы стать вайшнавами. Не так просто стать вайшнавом.
Поэтому это должно быть сделано. Быть вайшнавом, стать вайшнавом - это не так легко.
Хари-Шаури: Где мы будем представлять систему варнашрамы?

Прабхупада: В нашем обществе, среди членов нашего общества.

Хари–Шаури: Но если каждый поднимется до брахманической платформы...

Прабхупада: Не каждый. Почему ты неправильно понимаешь? Варнашрама не означает, что каждый является брахманом.

Хари–Шаури:  Да, но в нашем обществе практически каждый поднялся до этого уровня. Поэтому могут спросить, что...

Прабхупада: Да,  поднимаются, но  и падают.
Невозможно шудру силой заставить стать брахманом. Вы не можете улучшить. Это невозможно. Но даже если он останется шудрой, и будет действовать соответствующим образом, то он получит такое же положение, как преданный. Sva-karmaëä tam abhyarcya sam... [Bg. 18.46]. Он достигнет совершенства. В настоящий момент идея такова: если человек остаётся шудрой, то он не может достичь совершенства. Нет. Даже шудра может достичь совершенства при условии, что он выполняет работу шудры совершенным образом.

Почему шудра искусственно должен становиться брахманом? Позвольте им, позвольте ему оставаться шудрой, и если он точно следует правилам и предписаниям шудры, то он будет так же хорош, как и брахман



Разумные люди непосредственно не управляют обществом некоторые из них делают это через царя.
Поэтому царь спрашивает или получает советы, основанные на шастрах и обязан им следовать.
Нельзя обобщать одну цитату нужно учитывать всё что было сказано Шрилой Прабхупадой по данной теме в контексте времени места и обстоятельств.
В этом может помочь книга Сатсварупы Махараджа, Пытаясь оценить личность Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## vedamurti das

> Решать сообща сообществом брахманов, которые, по идее, не должны заниматься управлением и политикой...


В духовной организации НЕ ДОЛЖНО быть "управления". Это просто скрытая инквизиция и путь в никуда. Духовная жизнь основана на свободе и больше ни на чём. Управление должно ограничиваться внешними факторами (управление собственностью, отношения с властями, охрана и т.д.) и защитой философии (на лекциях), но последнее должно делаться очень мудро и взвешенно. К сожалению, иногда приходится константировать факт, что не соглашаться с президентом храма в каком-то вопросе - это уже отклонение от Прабхупады )))
ИСККОН будут развивать не президенты, а чистые преданные.

Также ОЧЕНЬ негативным желанием является желание, что-бы кто-то подталкивал других преданных. Преданных можно (и нужно)) только вдохновлять.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Раз уж пошел такой разговор, процитирую фрагмент из скайп-даршана Чайтанья Чандра Чарана прабху.

*Прабху из Кременчуга:* Мы на философском клубе с преданными обсуждали статью Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура. Статья называется «Духовность и организованная религия». Это о значении Путана-гхата-лилы. И там есть строки, которые мы не смогли понять. Строки такие – «все официально существующие религиозные организации препятствуют усилиям подлинных духовных учителей». И вот мы думали, что это за организации, все? Получается, ИСККОН тоже ведь организация. И кому они препятствуют? Мы так и не нашил ответа.
*Махарадж:* Да-а-а, вы копнули... Серьезная тема. Я не знаю, насколько это будет уместно ее обсуждать сейчас широко. Но! То, что написано, это правда. Прабхупада говорит, что организация – это гуна… Какая гуна?
Алма-Ата говорит что страсти. Что скажет Кременчуг?
*Прабху из Кременчуга:* Страсть.
*Махарадж:* Страсть, верно, вы согласны с этим. Мы знаем, это гуна страсти. А что является производным гуны страсти?
*Прабху из Кременчуга:* Плоды? Желание плодов?
*Махарадж:* Нет-нет, производная гуны.
Алма-Ата говорит, что невежество. Кременчуг?
*Прабху из Кременчуга:* Я соглашусь.
*Махарадж:* Тоже согласны. Значит, страсть производит невежество. Верно? А в чем выражается как бы наиболее яркое проявление страсти в руководстве? Какой это принцип управления, так скажем?
*Прабху из Кременчуга:* Кнут и пряник.
*Махарадж*: Нет-нет, мы говорим о политике. Как это называется политически?
*Прабху из Кременчуга:* Менеджмент.
*Махарадж:* Да, но на чем он основывается?
*Прабху из Кременчуга:* На манипулировании.
*Махарадж:* Это называется демократия, верно? Демократическое общество – это страсть. А что такое невежество тогда в политике?
*Прабху из Кременчуга:* Демократия, наверное, и есть.
*Махарадж:* Не-е-ет, есть еще хуже демократии. Это диктатура. Вот это уже невежество (_кто-то чихает_). Вот, тут в Алма-Ате громкое подтверждение. Кто-то сильно чихнул в зале, и все вздрогнули от этого слова – «диктатура». Пролетариата… Мы знакомы с этим.
Вот чего нужно опасаться в духовной организации. Гуру - это не диктатура. И не демократия. Ни то и ни другое. Мы должны быть связаны друг с другом как ученики и гуру. Все. Шикша-гуру, дикша-гуру, вартма-прадаршака-гуру. Вайшнавы – они все гуру друг для друга. Вот какой способ управления духовного. Не демократия и не диктатура, а проповедь наша. Вот таким образом дается возможность взращивать духовных учителей в нашей организации.
Могу я назначить кого-то на роль духовного учителя при помощи каких-то политических манипуляций? Проплатить его должность хорошенько, прорекламировать, заинтересовать других, какую-то компанию провести. Баллотироваться на роль гуру. Выборы. Выбрать того или другого.
Могу ли я его свергнуть потом, если он не выполнил мои желания? Обещал, но не выполнил.
*Прабху из Кременчуга*: Конечно (_хохот в зале)_.
*Махарадж:* Уже готов свергнуть духовного учителя! _(хохот в зале)_ Гуру Махарадж, где према-бхакти?! Долой Гуру Махараджа! Столько лет я здесь трачу свои силы!
Это всё страсть и невежество. Мы общаемся, организуем своё преданное служение для того, чтобы воспевать и услышать сердце своё. Такая организация. Если сказать просто - это самоорганизованое общество должно быть, где каждый знает свои обязанности. В Гите это описывается так – никто не должен выполнять чужие обязанности, только свои. Каждый человек сам должен знать об этом, вот и вся организация. Но к этому нам нужно еще придти. А пока мы можем видеть элементы демократии и элементы диктатуры, автократии также у нас. Иногда это сочетается вместе, демократия и автократия, вот это сложная позиция. Просто организация, в гуне страсти -  она не очень благоприятна для духовного развития, о чем и говорит Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур. Поэтому старайтесь проповедовать, через проповедь развивать наши отношения и общество.
И кроме этого еще один момент. Не будьте слишком уязвимы к этой гуне страсти. То есть к руководству нужно относиться легко. Не нужно тяжело воспринимать, что какие-то законы внедряются или какие-то административные решения принимаются. Не нужно это слишком всерьез глубоко воспринимать. Это текущий жизненный момент, какие-то временные обстоятельства, временная необходимость. Сегодня вот такое решение, и неважно, что оно кому то не нравится, потому что завтра это уже изменится. Были большевики, потом стали меньшевики, потом снова большевики, потом снова меньшевики. Так постоянно всё меняется в этом мире. Нет необходимости принимать это слишком всерьез. Понимаете, да? Мы подчиняемся правилам и предписаниям, потому что мы слуги, мы принимаем закон. Но мы не принимаем его слишком серьезно в сердце. В сердце у нас должна быть духовная жизнь. Не пускайте близко к сердцу все эти проблемы менеджмента. Не будьте слишком уязвимы этой политикой. Политика всегда имеет место быть. Будьте выше этого всего.

----------


## vedamurti das

> ...


Так Вы за белых или за красных, Прабху? ))))))))))

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Дайви Варнашрама это форма организации которую дал Кришна. :smilies: 
Эта система каждому предписывает занять своё место согласно варне и ашраму.
Эти принципы можно культивировать в своей жизни и сотрудничать с теми кто хочет того же, тогда дело пойдёт! :pyatak:  :pooh_birth_day:

----------


## Джива

Госвами Махарадж сам об этом говорил на лекции(год-полтора назад примерно)
насколько мне вспоминается - так:
"вчера, подбирая цитаты из шастр в поддержку религиозных организаций я наткнулся на горькие как яд слова Бхактисидханты Сарасвати Махараджа, о том, что настоящее продвижение по духовному пути невозможно в рамках какой-либо духовной организации, для по настоящему возвышенной личности эти рамки тесны...
однако, тем неменее, сам БСМ посвятил свою жизнь как-раз созданию еще одной религиозной организации - Гоудия Матха"

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

> Разумные люди непосредственно не управляют обществом некоторые из них делают это через царя.
> Поэтому царь спрашивает или получает советы, основанные на шастрах и обязан им следовать.





> Управление должно ограничиваться внешними факторами (управление собственностью, отношения с властями, охрана и т.д.) и защитой философии (на лекциях), но последнее должно делаться очень мудро и взвешенно.


Не нахожу абсолютно никаких противоречий, мы говорим об одном и том же.

Если помните, изначально стоял вопрос: почему так случается, что некоторым затруднительно получать инициацию? Ответ очень прост - менеджмент, организован на местах не лучшим образом, а это находится в ведении не духовных учителей, а местных "царей/президентов/лидеров" (все равно как назовете, суть не меняется) на плечах которых обязанностей больше, чем положено по службе.

Лучше подумать, как помочь тем преданным, которые оказываются в затруднительном положении, а не обсуждать очередной раз, какая система лучше. Какие идеи, господа?




> "То есть к руководству нужно относиться легко. Не нужно тяжело воспринимать, что какие-то законы внедряются или какие-то административные решения принимаются. Не нужно это слишком всерьез глубоко воспринимать."


У тех, кто учавсвует в этом обсуждении, все уже сложилось наилучшим образом и им то печалиться не о чём.

----------


## vedamurti das

> У тех, кто учавсвует в этом обсуждении, все уже сложилось наилучшим образом и им то печалиться не о чём.


Эх....



> Не нахожу абсолютно никаких противоречий, мы говорим об одном и том же.


Может быть, просто за короткими фразами не всегда суть можно разглядеть, вот и "жую пережеванное".



> Лучше подумать, как помочь тем преданным, которые оказываются в затруднительном положении...


Некогда о других думать, тут хоть бы о себе любимом позаботится )))

----------


## Рамачандра дас

[QUOTE=Сакхиприя д.д.;42777]Не нахожу абсолютно никаких противоречий, мы говорим об одном и том же.

Отлично

Если помните, изначально стоял вопрос: почему так случается, что некоторым затруднительно получать инициацию? Ответ очень прост - менеджмент, организован на местах не лучшим образом, а это находится в ведении не духовных учителей, а местных "царей/президентов/лидеров" (все равно как назовете, суть не меняется) на плечах которых обязанностей больше, чем положено по службе.

Можно провести расследование, если кому-то не дают инициацию не обоснованно, собрать факты, свидетельства ( видео со звуком, письменные показания и свидетели) и писать жалобы по инстанциям, или встретится со своим гуру и изложить все факты.
Если авторитет злоупотребил властью то можно написать на него жалобу чтобы его наказали для его исправления.
Процедура подачи жалоб описана в Менеджменте ИСККОН.
Можно также попробовать использовать законы ИСККОН для решения некоторых проблем.
Если есть некоторые серьёзные проблемы которые не решаются в этом обществе то согласно этим же законам надо обратится в МВД.


У тех, кто учавсвует в этом обсуждении, все уже сложилось наилучшим образом и им то печалиться не о чём.

Это системные проблемы.

----------


## Balaram kripa das

Реклама Wrangler 1974г. 

Во второй половине 1974 года одно крупное рекламное агентство Мельбурна обратилось к преданным Кришны с деловым предложением. Агентство предлагало им принять участие в широкомасштабной рекламной кампании известной фирмы-производителя одежды Wrangler. 
Мадхудвиша Свами и Уграшрава дас были главными сторонниками идеи и считали предложение блестящим. Поэтому два дня подряд ранними октябрьскими утрами мельбурнских брахмачари фотографировали на улице во время исполнения «санкиртаны с изюминкой». 
К тому времени, как Прабхупада прибыл на открытие храма, рекламная кампания достигла своего пика. На главном рекламном плакате красовались босые брахмачари, облаченные в новые шафрановые одежды. Они пели на трамвайных путях на пустынной улице в центре города, а за спиной у них сияло солнце. Фотограф запечатлел их экстатическое настроение. Однако один преданный выглядел мрачновато. С умыслом помещенный в самый центр группы, он был одет в синюю джинсовую рубашку поверх шафранового дхоти. Эти плакаты с надписью «Если я не смогу надеть мою старую рубашку Wrangler, то не пойду» разошлись по всей Австралии. Они смотрели с разворотов газет, с обложек журналов и со всех афишных тумб.
Уграшрава дас повез Прабхупаду на короткую прогулку. Прабхупада сидел на заднем сиденье, а Уграшрава рассказывал ему историю рекламной кампании фирмы Wrangler. Эта фирма стала настолько популярной во всей Австралии, что рекламное агентство записало дополнительные ролики с преданными для радио и телевидения и заплатило преданным несколько тысяч долларов за работу. На обратном пути в храм, проезжая через центр города, Уграшрава решил показать Прабхупаде огромный рекламный щит со знаменитым плакатом. 
Уграшрава: Я подрулил к свободному месту на углу Латробы и улицы Елизаветы. Там, на глухой стене красовался огромный плакат. Он был метров двенадцать в ширину, и я указал на него Шриле Прабхупаде. Это было удивительное зрелище, и я сказал, что оно наверняка ежедневно привлекает внимание тысяч горожан. 
Пока мы стояли там, я сказал Прабхупаде, что некоторые преданные считают всю эту затею майей (пустой ерундой). Шрила Прабхупада смотрел на плакат и ухмылялся во весь рот. Было очевидно, что ему нравится. 
Он обернулся ко мне и покачал головой. «Нет, нет. Парень, который это придумал, — сказал он и улыбнулся так широко, что показал все зубы, — очень умен».

----------


## Джива

еще раз убеждаюсь, - поступки Махабхагаваты находятся вне понимания простых людей
и удивляюсь смелости и самостоятельности учеников  :biggrin1:

----------


## Джива

"Ваш Кришна сделает нас просто таки мегапопулярными!"

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху, находясь в Джаганнатаха Пури проповедовал главным образом так: Он проводил Нагара Харинама Санкиртаны на улицах Пури в течение нескольких часов каждый день. После чего Он устраивал раздачу прасада. Философию Он обсуждал только с учеными - пандитами. А сокровенные Лилы Шри Шри Радхи и Кришны Он обсуждал только с несколькими избранными особо приближенными преданными. Для масс людей Его прповедь состояла в пении Харе Кришна Махамантры на улицах и раздаче прасада.  Таким образом главная проповедь в Движении Саникртаны Махапрабху - совместное пение Харе Кришна Махамантры на улицах городов и деревень по всему миру. В этом виде проповеди принять участие могут все преданные. Это суть нашего Движения. Выходите на улицы городов и деревень и вместе пойте Святое Имя Господа для блага всех живых существ.

----------


## Джива

так в любом учебном процессе так...
профессор учит дочку считать вслух до десяти, учит студентов второму началу термодинамики, и только с особенно приближенными друзьями учеными он обсуждает накопившиеся опровержения этого второго начала термодинамики, и открывающиеся перспективы построения вечного двигателя второго рода
однако иногда студент может чему-то научить этого профессора, если только этот студент не боится выйти за рамки общепризнанного, или просто не вкурсе что такие рамки есть(как тот удачливый мальчик, который насмотревшись на пранаяма-йога, заткнул себе обе ноздри чтобы увидеть Бога)

ЗЫ: ну это конечно после лекции... на перемене  :smilies:

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Все виды проповеди приводят к санкиртана -ягье.
Проповедь это процесс творческий и в этом для нас могут быть примером наши ачарьи.
Люди разные поэтому и проповедовать будут по-разному.
Поэтому и подход к проповеди будет отличаться, не стоит бояться высказывать свои не согласия с другими мнениями это может нам помочь глубже понять как это лучше делать.
Не нужно в этом деле быть слишком ортодоксальным либо излишне либеральным.
Кришна может нам подсказать и через студента, как постоянно находить новые формы проповеди!

----------


## Balaram kripa das

> Кришна может нам подсказать и через студента, как постоянно находить новые формы проповеди!


Мы не знаем Кришну, а знаем духовного учителя. Чтобы Кришна нам подсказал лично что-то, нам нужно стать Его приближенными, а это в нашем положении невозможно.
Проповедовать могут все, только не все стремятся своей проповедью удовлетворить духовного учителя, часто цель проповеди-удовлетворение своего эго.

----------


## Джива

> Чтобы Кришна нам подсказал лично что-то, нам нужно ... это в нашем положении невозможно.


если не будет подсказывать, я вообще уйду  :bee:

----------


## Джива

вобще Кришне очень тяжело проповедовать
даже поп-музыкант может петь "посмотри на меня, делай как я!"
а Кришне приходится выставлять посредника в виде духовного учителя и говорить "делай как он!", а потом говорить "так, а теперь не делай!"
и только на войне, Кришна может любому сказать "делай как Я!"

----------


## Balaram kripa das

> вобще Кришне очень тяжело проповедовать
> даже поп-музыкант может петь "посмотри на меня, делай как я!"
> а Кришне приходится выставлять посредника в виде духовного учителя и говорить "делай как он!", а потом говорить "так, а теперь не делай!"
> и только на войне, Кришна может любому сказать "делай как Я!"


Господь Чайтанья - вот наш Кришна! 
Поет, танцует и говорит: "Делай, как Я!"

----------


## Джива

лучше утонуть в Ямуне или спрыгнуть с Говардхана, чем весь остаток жизни есть горстку риса в разлуке с любимым

----------


## vedamurti das

> лучше утонуть в Ямуне или спрыгнуть с Говардхана, чем весь остаток жизни есть горстку риса в разлуке с любимым


Показываете, какой Вы продвинутый?

----------


## Рамачандра дас

«В городе Надии, на острове Годрума, Господь Нитйананда открыл рынок Святого Имени для освобождения всех падших душ.
«О люди, поверьте! О люди, поверьте! По воле Господу Гауранги Я пришел просить вас, о братья: пойте имя «Кришна», поклоняйтесь Кришне и давайте Кришну другим!»».


Революционные проповеднические идеи Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати брали свое начало в принципе юкта-вайрагьи, установленном раса-ачарьей Шри Рупой Госвами. Будучи вечно освобожденной душой, Шрила Сарасвати Тхакур знал, каким образом задействовать майю (иллюзорную энергию) в служении Господу Кришне.

Следуя по стопам Шри Тхакура Бхактивинода, он проповедовал социальную систему варнашрамы, чтобы добиться в обществе гармонии и обеспечить духовное наполнение образовавшегося вакуума

P. S. Новое это хорошо забытое старое.
Шрила Прабхупада говорил что каждая ятра должны быть как государство в миниатюре и также что необходимо строить наше общество на принципах варнашрамы.
Необходимо постоянно искать новые формы проповеди!
Я сталкивался с тем что люди были против этого.  :smilies:

----------


## vedamurti das

> Следуя по стопам Шри Тхакура Бхактивинода, он проповедовал социальную систему варнашрамы, чтобы добиться в обществе гармонии и обеспечить духовное наполнение образовавшегося вакуума


Где и когда он это проповедовал? Ссылки на ЕГО книги, лекции и беседы - в студию!
Уверен, что это Вы не сами придумали, а услышали в чьих-то лекциях. В чьих? 
Кстати, 100% - это лекции не А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Шрилы Прабхупады ))




> Шрила Прабхупада говорил что каждая ятра должны быть как государство в миниатюре


1 - где, кому и в какой ситуации он это говорил?
2 - есть ли его указания на этот счёт, переданные непосредственно в Джи-Би-Си?
3 - всё,что касалось устройства ИСККОН, Прабхупада много раз подробно объяснял, как на словах, так и письменно. 

Ваше утверждение должно быть таким же образом им разъяснено. Иначе это просто общие слова и догадки, которые НЕ МОГУТ быть руководством к действию ДЛЯ ОБЩЕСТВА. 

А так, каждый всё равно видит наставления Прабхупады по-своему.




> и также что необходимо строить наше общество на принципах варнашрамы.


"Наше" - это ИСККОН?
Опять же - ссылки/цитаты - в студию!!

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Где и когда он это проповедовал? Ссылки на ЕГО книги, лекции и беседы - в студию!
> Уверен, что это Вы не сами придумали, а услышали в чьих-то лекциях. В чьих? 
> Кстати, 100% - это лекции не А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Шрилы Прабхупады )
> 
> ОН ХОТЕЛ БЕСКОНЕЧНОЙ ШИРОТЫ, НО НЕ ЦЕНОЙ ГЛУБИНЫ И ЧИСТОТЫ 
>  21 декабря
>  ОН ХОТЕЛ БЕСКОНЕЧНОЙ ШИРОТЫ, 
>  НО НЕ ЦЕНОЙ ГЛУБИНЫ И ЧИСТОТЫ...
> 
> ...


Резолюции GBC 
504. [ВИДЕНИЕ И ЦЕЛИ] ВАРНАШРАМА ДХАРМА И ЗАБОТА О ПРЕДАННЫХ 
Принимая во внимание, что Шрила Прабхупада неоднократно и постоянно говорил 
о внедрении Варнашрамы как панацее для всех социальных проблем Общества, и 
Ссылаясь на наставление Шрилы Прабхупады о том, что в ИСККОН нужно ввести 
варнашраму, 

Смиренно начиная процес введения Дайви-варнашрамы в ИСККОН, РС ПОДЧЕРКИВАЕТ 
необходимость заботиться о: 
Детях 
Женщинах 
Пожилых преданных 
Брахманах 
Коровах 

В. Пригласить Министерства Социального развития приложить большие усилия в указанном направлении

----------


## Анджи

> Резолюции GBC 
> 504. [ВИДЕНИЕ И ЦЕЛИ] ВАРНАШРАМА ДХАРМА И ЗАБОТА О ПРЕДАННЫХ 
> Принимая во внимание, что Шрила Прабхупада неоднократно и постоянно говорил 
> о внедрении Варнашрамы как панацее для всех социальных проблем Общества, и 
> Ссылаясь на наставление Шрилы Прабхупады о том, что в ИСККОН нужно ввести 
> варнашраму, 
> 
> Смиренно начиная процес введения Дайви-варнашрамы в ИСККОН, РС ПОДЧЕРКИВАЕТ 
> необходимость заботиться о: 
> ...


Вы к какой варне и какому ашраму себя относите?

----------


## vedamurti das

> Резолюции GBC ...


Я так понял что это ответ на вопрос 



> "Наше" - это ИСККОН? Опять же - ссылки/цитаты - в студию!!


Ну так резолюции Джи-Би-Си могут меняться ))
У меня по этой резолюции вопросы:
- когда она была принята;
- в ней говорится о наставлении Прабхупады про варнашраму в ИСККОН - можно КТО-НИБУДЬ ссылку на ЭТО наставление.

Но на этот вопрос Вы так и не ответили:




> Сообщение от Варнашрама
> 
> 
> Следуя по стопам Шри Тхакура Бхактивинода, он проповедовал социальную систему варнашрамы, чтобы добиться в обществе гармонии и обеспечить духовное наполнение образовавшегося вакуума
> 
> 
> Где и когда он это проповедовал? Ссылки на ЕГО книги, лекции и беседы - в студию!
>  Уверен, что это Вы не сами придумали, а услышали в чьих-то лекциях. В чьих? 
>  Кстати, 100% - это лекции не А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Шрилы Прабхупады ))

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Вы к какой варне и какому ашраму себя относите?


Извините, Прабху!  Я на службе, ничего личного! :cool:

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Я так понял что это ответ на вопрос 
> 
> Ну так резолюции Джи-Би-Си могут меняться ))
> У меня по этой резолюции вопросы:
> - когда она была принята;
> - в ней говорится о наставлении Прабхупады про варнашраму в ИСККОН - можно КТО-НИБУДЬ ссылку на ЭТО наставление.
> 
> Варнашрама-дхарма необходима
> (Беседа в комнате Шрилы Прабхупады – 14 февраля 1977, Майапур)
> ...


Я не смог сразу найти эту цитату, где-то она у меня есть.



Следуя по стопам Шри Тхакура Бхактивинода, он проповедовал социальную систему варнашрамы, чтобы добиться в обществе гармонии и обеспечить духовное наполнение образовавшегося вакуума
Здесь идёт речь о гуру Шрилы Прабхупады это взято из дневника Госвами Махараджа

----------


## vedamurti das

> Извините, Прабху!  Я на службе, ничего личного!


Всё понятно - кшатрий стало быть...

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Всё понятно - кшатрий стало быть...


Я ваш слуга прабху!  :smilies:

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Социальная концепция вайшнавов (проект) 
 Чарудешна дас

Поскольку у брахманов нет политической власти и денег, они управляют обществом исключительно благодаря своему духовному могуществу и авторитету, которые возникают благодаря их познаниям в сфере сверхъестественного и моральной чистоте – качествам, присущим истинным представителям данной варны.

Кшатрии нуждаются в брахманах, поскольку без их советов, молитв и благословений, а также просветительской деятельности в обществе, кшатрии не могут достичь своей цели – установить порядок в государстве. Если кшатрий не слушает брахманов, граждане не будут ему доверять, ибо доверие к человеку возникает из-за бескорыстия в нём, что не присуще кшатриям в полной мере (ибо они, в отличие от брахманов, стремятся к власти).



P.S Хорошая концепция в теории, интересно как эти принципы могут и применяются в нашем обществе на практике.
Много слухов ходит об Омской сельхозобщине.
Она ещё жива и как там применяются эти принципы?
Помню мы лет десять назад, предлагали организовать городскую общину на принципах варнашрамы.
Но лидеры тогда не захотели, хотя сейчас есть некоторые сдвиги.

----------


## vedamurti das

Введение варнашрамы В ИСККОН - это начало конца. И чем быстрее будут такие реформы, тем хуже будет в конце.

Ко ВСЕМ преданным надо относится как брахманам - такое ПРЯМОЕ указание Шрилы Прабхупады. Малейшее отклонение от этого - это огромная вайшнава-апарадха.
При этом, сам преданный может заниматься любой деятельностью - от брахманической до "чандальской", это НИ В КОЕЙ МЕРЕ не мешает развивитию брахманических КАЧЕСТВ. Шрила Прабхупада НИКОГДА не связывал вид работы своего ученика с возможностью получения им 2-й инициации.

Развитие же варнашрамы в государстве и вовсе не имеет смысла - варнашрама существует ВЕЧНО. Поэтому достаточно просто сделать, чтобы кшатрии ЗАЩИЩАЛИ, вайшьи чрезмерно не эксплуатировали а шудры не пьянствовали - этого АБСОЛЮТНО достаточно! ВСЯ остальная варнашрама строится ВНУТРИ человека, как его дхарма - неотьемлемое качество, или работа по призванию + отработка характера. Всё! Всё остальное НЕ НАХОДИТ подтверждения в книгах/лекциях/высказываниях Шрилы Прабхупады.

На самом деле, желание "ввести" варнашраму в ИСККОН или в государстве есть ничто иное, как скрытое желание решить свое проблемы (материальные или духовные) за счёт других. Ничем хорошим это не закончится.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Прабхупада: Революция означает, что они не удовлетворены. 

Сатсварупа: Французская революция, русская революция.  

Прабхупада: Эти вещи не происходили безупречно. Поэтому постепенно всё разрушилось. Если бы всё шло прекрасно, люди были бы счастливы. Они бы не стали бунтовать. Вы должны делать всё для того, чтобы граждане были счастливы во всех отношениях. Вы должны знать необходимость того, как людей удовлетворить. Вы должны организовать правительство именно таким образом. И тогда не будет никакой революции. Если люди удовлетворены, то бунтовать они не будут.

Сатсварупа: Когда Рамананда Рай привёл эти аргументы Господу Чайтанье, то Господь Чайтанья сказал ему, что вводить это в нашу эпоху невозможно.

Прабхупада: Он не сказал невозможно. Ihä bähya. Чайтанья Махапрабху интересовался только духовной платформой. У него не было никаких мыслей о материальной стороне. Он отрицал материальную сторону.

Сатсварупа: Но разве мы не делаем то же самое?

Прабхупада: Нет. Наше положение отличается. Мы пытаемся во всё привнести сознание Кришны. А Чайтанья Махапрабху принял санньясу. Он полностью отрицал материальное. Нишкинчана. Но мы не собираемся быть нишкинчана. Мы пытаемся скрепить трудное положение... Об этом также говорится в указаниях «Бхагавад-гиты». Мы не отрицаем всё общество

Хари-Шаури: Где мы будем представлять систему варнашрамы?

Прабхупада: В нашем обществе, среди членов нашего общества.

Хари–Шаури: Но если каждый поднимется до брахманической платформы...

Прабхупада: Не каждый. Почему ты неправильно понимаешь? Варнашрама не означает, что каждый является брахманом.

Хари–Шаури:  Да, но в нашем обществе практически каждый поднялся до этого уровня. Поэтому могут спросить, что...

Прабхупада: Да,  поднимаются, но  и падают.
Невозможно шудру силой заставить стать брахманом. Вы не можете улучшить. Это невозможно. Но даже если он останется шудрой, и будет действовать соответствующим образом, то он получит такое же положение, как преданный

Сатсварупа: Сегодня вы сказали, что вайшнав занимает самое высокое положение, выше брахмана. Но мы также знаем, что  в ИСККОН каждый является вайшнавом.

Прабхупада: Да. Каждый является вайшнавом, даже если он и не является брахманом


Сатсварупа: Сегодня вы сказали, что вайшнав занимает самое высокое положение, выше брахмана. Но мы также знаем, что  в ИСККОН каждый является вайшнавом.

Прабхупада: Да. Каждый является вайшнавом, даже если он и не является брахманом


P.S.
Мои аргументы не противоречат тому что говорит в этой беседе Шрила Прабхупада!

----------


## Анджи

> Извините, Прабху!  Я на службе, ничего личного!


Без проблем! Я просто всегда хотел пообщаться шудрой, который бы ратовал за построение варнашрамы. Опять не повезло!! :cool:

----------


## vedamurti das

> Прабхупада: Революция означает, что они не удовлетворены...
> P.S. Мои аргументы не противоречат тому что говорит в этой беседе Шрила Прабхупада!


Не противоречат, но Прабхупада здесь очень обобщенно касается этой темы. Так что выводы можно сделать практически любые.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Не противоречат, но Прабхупада здесь очень обобщенно касается этой темы. Так что выводы можно сделать практически любые.


Наоборот! Всё конкретно!  :smilies:

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Без проблем! Я просто всегда хотел пообщаться шудрой, который бы ратовал за построение варнашрамы. Опять не повезло!!


Шрила Прабхупада ратовал за построение варнашрамы! 
Вы против Шрилы Прабхупады, Парампары и Кришны? :cool:

----------


## Анджи

> Шрила Прабхупада ратовал за построение варнашрамы!


Насколько я помню, Прабхупада не был шудрой.


> Вы против Шрилы Прабхупады, Парампары и Кришны?


 Железобетонный аргумент!! Давайте сделаем так:вы отвечаете на мой вопрос, а я отвечу на ваш. Мой вопрос: как закончил свою жизнь Галилео Галилей? (вопрос напрямую связан с вашим аргументом)

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Насколько я помню, Прабхупада не был шудрой. Железобетонный аргумент!! Давайте сделаем так:вы отвечаете на мой вопрос, а я отвечу на ваш. Мой вопрос: как закончил свою жизнь Галилео Галилей? (вопрос напрямую связан с вашим аргументом)


Сатсварупа: Если в нашем обществе мы скажем: «Шрила Прабхупада хочет, чтобы некоторые были шудрами...»

Прабхупада: Нет, нет, нет. Я не хочу этого. Я хочу, чтобы каждый стал вайшнавом.  Но поскольку он является шудрой, невозможно привести его немедленно на платформу брахмана, или вайшнава. Поэтому они падают. Поэтому должна быть система. Но даже если останется шудрой, он вайшнав.


Прабху я уважаю вашу свободу выбора!
Вы можете мне не отвечать и я вам тоже не обязан! :smilies: 
Если Кришна захочет никто не сможет нам сделать плохо!  :cool: 
Там где Кришна и Арджуна, там удача победа и процветание!  :smilies:

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Выборы Совета в малочисленной ятре. 
 Харе Кришна, уважаемые преданные!
 Пожалуйста, примите мои смиренные поклоны!
 Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

 Входит ли в полномочия регионального секретаря решение вопроса о выборах Совета в конкретной ятре? И является ли аргументом в пользу необязательных выборов небольшая численность ятры? Ведь если нет Совета, то нет и председателя Совета? А если он всё-таки каким-то образом есть, то у него нет благословений преданных...


Лакшалата бхакти деви даси


Насколько я понял нет детального описания полномочий регионального секретаря,  есть основные принципы. Но главное это  свобода выбора членов общины, это всегда учитывал Шрила Прабхупада!

Возможно лучше было бы, если члены общины будут предлагать лидерам вашего региона кандидатуры в совет ятры на их рассмотрение, если есть не согласие они должны привести свои аргументы. В любом случае необходимо добровольное сотрудничество, это принцип нашего общества.
В некоторых центрах председателем общины назначают каждого члена совета ятры на временный срок.
Это неплохая модель каждому принять ответственность и участие в жизни и проповеди общины.

----------


## Balaram kripa das

> Социальная концепция вайшнавов (проект) 
>  Чарудешна дас
> 
> Поскольку у брахманов нет политической власти и денег, они управляют обществом


Браманы не управляют обществом.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Браманы не управляют обществом.


Управляют через кшатрия, точнее дают советы а они обязательны к исполнению, так писал Шрила Прабхупада! :smilies: 

В наше время никто не любит даже ненавидит тех кто разумнее и независимо мыслит на основе шастр!
Последняя опора в наше время это правдивость! :cool: 
Кришна защищает тех кто правдив! :smilies:

----------


## Balaram kripa das

> *Управляют* через кшатрия, точнее дают советы а они обязательны к исполнению, так писал Шрила Прабхупада!


цитату можно?
здесь слово управляют употреблено в настоящем времени. Покажите, где это сейчас происходит.
Это просто иллюзии, не имеющие никакой ценности.
Что только не делают так называемые брахманы, лишь бы не проповедовать материалистам. 
Проповедовать преданным легко. А материалистам трудно. Вот и "пыхтят" так называемые брахманы над еще более изощренными семинарами и концепциями для поддержания своего статус кво...

----------


## Рамачандра дас

[QUOTE=Balaram kripa das;46893]цитату можно?
здесь слово управляют употреблено в настоящем времени. Покажите, где это сейчас происходит.
Это просто иллюзии, не имеющие никакой ценности.


Это не настоящее время, это взято из статьи Социальная концепция вайшнавов (проект) 
Чарудешна дас. 
Я просто продолжил эту мысль ссылаясь на Шрилу Прабхупаду.
Эти цитаты есть в Шримад Бхагаватам.
Шрила Прабхупада говорил что мы должны всегда пытаться жить в соответствии с этими принципами.


Что только не делают так называемые брахманы, лишь бы не проповедовать материалистам. 
Проповедовать преданным легко. А материалистам трудно. Вот и "пыхтят" так называемые брахманы над еще более изощренными семинарами и концепциями для поддержания своего статус кво...


Может это кто-то и не делает для этого могут быть разные причины.
Я сам это делаю и знаю тех кто тоже это делает лучше и успешней меня! :smilies:

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Проповедь в инете http://www.krishna.mk.ua/

----------

